

What makes decision right - astroguy

After noticing several two vehicle accidents governments bought up a new rule "Helmet wearing is compulsory for two vehicle drivers". But reasons such as hot tropical climate/weather in asia leads to excessive perspiration from the scalp, difficult to breathe from the full-faced helmets and also result in the loss of hair. so many people have started to buy four wheelers which in turn causing a lot of pollution and indirectly leading to deaths of many lives. I don't know exactly how many lives are saving by wearing a helmet but I am sure many lives are in danger with increase in pollution. So what makes decision right?
======
gasull
Nobody knows.

My view is that those decisions should be made democratically, specially with
direct democracy (like in Switzerland or California). At least most people
will be happy with the rules they live under, since they choose them.

